# Který



## aedude94

Hey guys! Alright, I was wondering if "který" is changed depending on what it is reffering to. I mean when který means which / that in the middle of a sentence (sorry I am not familiar with the correct grammatical name, relative pronoun perhaps, I don't know). For example: I should read that book that you gave me. In that example should you use která to refer to the book, or would you just use ze? I am kind of confused! Also, if you do use která, do you need to decline it because kniha is declined to knihu? Thanks!


----------



## werrr

aedude94 said:


> Hey guys! Alright, I was wondering if "který" is changed depending on what it is reffering to.


Yes, partially. It reflects the gender, animateness and number of the word it is standing for. 


> I mean when který means which / that in the middle of a sentence (sorry I am not familiar with the correct grammatical name, relative pronoun  perhaps, I don't know). For example: I should read that book that you gave me. In that example should you use která to refer to the book, or would you just use ze?


Yes, you have to use _který_ in this case. That’s because it stands for the object of verb “dát” (= give) in the subordinate clause (“že” never works in this way):

Měl(a) bych si přečíst tu knihu, kterou jsi mi dal(a).



> I am kind of confused! Also, if you do use která, do you need to decline it because kniha is declined to knihu? Thanks!


Coincidentally, it is declined to “kterou”, but it does not reflect the case of the word (“kniha”).
The case of “který” reflects its role in the clause - i.e. it is in nominative when used as subject or in another case when used as object. In this case the verb “dát” needs accusative (by the way, in English you use identical principle for declension of “who”).


----------



## aedude94

Coincidentally, it is declined to “kterou”, but it does not reflect the case of the word (“kniha”).
The case of “který” reflects its role in the clause - i.e. it is in nominative when used as subject or in another case when used as object. In this case the verb “dát” needs accusative (by the way, in English you use identical principle for declension of “who”).[/quote]


So the word "který" is unrelated to the word it is reffering to except in gender, correct? Now, though, I don't understand when would který be used in the nominative? When would you use který as a subject of a sentence? If you have an example that would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!!!  Also, thanks Werrr for you response already!


----------



## Jana337

_I am reading an interesting book.
- Čtu jednu zajímavou knihu._ - accusative
_The book got good reviews.
- Ta kniha měla dobré kritiky._ - nominative

_Čtu jednu zajímavou knihu, která měla dobré kritiky._

_The tall man is a physician.
- Ten vysoký pán je lékař._ - nominative
_I met the physician yesterday.
- Včera jsem se s tím lékařem seznámil. _- instrumental

_Ten vysoký pán je lékař, se kterým jsem se včera seznámil._

In other words, the relative clause entirely governs the case.


----------

